# Hello everyone



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

Sup? I don't own any mice currently but am looking to get some... I thought i'd join here and look for some for sale. Don't worry, i know lots about mouse care.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

And what part of the world do you occupy? That can help us find you new friends. Welcome!


----------



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks~ I live in michigan, of the united states


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks~ does anyone know a user that has mice for sale in michigan or ohio? I made a thread in the other wanted/sale section but i've scanned around the site and almost nobody lives around here


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin. Shame we have such a large lake between us!


----------

